

Telehack retro command line museum - osswid
http://telehack.com/

======
osswid
From <http://telehack.com/telehack.html>

"Telehack is a simulation of a sylized arpanet/usenet, circa 1985-1990. It is
a full multi-user simulation, including 25,000 hosts and BBS's the early net,
thousands of files from the ero, a collection of adventure and IF games, a
working BASIC interpreter with a library of programs to run, simulated
historical users, and more."

------
p4bl0
I wasn't born at this time, but using telehack I feel like I'm inside "The
Hacker Crackdown" which I read last year :-). Very good idea!

------
wyclif
This totally brings the memories flooding back; thanks!

~~~
osswid
There are about 25,000 hosts, mostly mined from old uucp maps. You can login
to the hosts or finger @them and see users logged in who posted from them at
the time. Try e.g. finger @sgi.

